# How to maintain St Augustine in FL.



## N01B4ME (Sep 1, 2009)

I have had my yard resodded 4 times since I have lived in my house. Each time I would hire a professional lawn care company. First time it was A-1 Professional , 2nd time it was Scotts lawn care service. The 3rd time it was Tru Green here in Fl. They all have killed my sod and most of them would barely spray anythnig on the lawn. I would work from home on occassions and see them and bring it to their attention with no luck. This last time I gave up and resodded again in July and want to take care of it myself.

I seen Grubworms while resodding and put down Ortho MAX bug spray killer down along with Talstar P with an Ortho sprayer. 

I now have some weeds that I need to kill. Can someone give me advice out theyre who knows St. Augustine.



















Thanks


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

One is white clover.:huh:


----------



## N01B4ME (Sep 1, 2009)

ccarlisle said:


> One is white clover.:huh:



How do I get rid of it? 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, the presence of clover is not an entirely bad thing...OK most consider them weeds and pull them out by hand, others use preemergent herbicides specifically meant for clover - but others leave them there because supposedly they bring nitrogen to the soil, nitrogen that's in the air and in other placed not accessible by most plants.

But clover is selfish; it fixes nitrogen _for itself_ and doesn't share this element with the grass seeds. Shame. But clover does say that your lawn is under stress - perhaps even missing nitrogen - and therefore is an indicator of lawn heath, to me anyway. I pull it up manually whenever I see it and remind myself to fertilize/water/mow again.

Can't help you with the second; we're too far North to see that one.:wink:


----------



## jongordo8 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah St Augustine will choke out most weeds naturally, which means your lawn is not as healthy as it should be. I would do a soil sample and put down a weed n feed for st augustine, it will kill some of the weeds and thicken up the lawn which should take care of a great deal more of them. A soil sample is the only way to determine what your lawn is lacking which is why it isnt thick enough to choke out the weeds.


----------



## N01B4ME (Sep 1, 2009)

jongordo8 said:


> Yeah St Augustine will choke out most weeds naturally, which means your lawn is not as healthy as it should be. I would do a soil sample and put down a weed n feed for st augustine, it will kill some of the weeds and thicken up the lawn which should take care of a great deal more of them. A soil sample is the only way to determine what your lawn is lacking which is why it isnt thick enough to choke out the weeds.


 
What weed and feed would you recommend? Also is it fine to do that in October here in FLorida? Where do I take my soil sample to?

Thanks


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

I wouldn't go overboard with this soil-testing stuff as you may be disappointed. First, you must take samples from several different parts of your lawn. Second, pH is probably more important than other bits of information. Third, serious nutritional problems are rare. Then, where you take it may be less reliable than somewhere else - and how would you know? Your garden center could give you any figure just to sell you their products...

Nitrogen % is the most useful % to know about - and several tests won't even tell you much, even though they give you a figure for it. Nitrogen availability may differ from one square yard to another in your lawn so the figures reported aren't fool-proof. Knowing that St. Augustinegrass,like Kentucky bluegrass up here, are grasses that require almost the most pounds of nitrogen than any other type of grass should tell you that a complete and accurate fertilizing program should be followed. Don't add too much at one time and frequently for example. 

That should be more helpful to you than someone telling you eg 'your potassium level is low" or your "pH is 6.3"...Knowing what fertilizer these lawn companies adre adding and how much might be an interesting story too!


----------



## jongordo8 (Aug 28, 2009)

I use Lesco's weed n feed available at HD...and applying it in October would be fine. Your local county extension will test the soil for cheap, contact them. I would put down weed n' feed now, then Nov 1 put down a pre-emergent.


----------



## N01B4ME (Sep 1, 2009)

jongordo8 said:


> I use Lesco's weed n feed available at HD...and applying it in October would be fine. Your local county extension will test the soil for cheap, contact them. I would put down weed n' feed now, then Nov 1 put down a pre-emergent.




Thanks I found a Lesco dealer near me this weekend while driving but they were closed. What pre emergent do I need? sorry for the Q's I have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## jongordo8 (Aug 28, 2009)

I would go Lesco (personal favorite). I get my Lesco from home depot.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

From what I've learned living in Florida is you're grass just ain't worth the trouble. I love to look and feel of St. Augustine but have stuck with Bahia for its tolerance to cold and drought. My lawn looks great and it only needs minimal care a couple times a year. Even with the 1 day a week watering it survives well.
You need to water St. Augustine almost daily to keep it happy. Draws bugs like you have seen and required maintenance that most are not able to provide.
Good luck.


----------

